# Ridgid R2401 Trim Router Question



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Ridgid R2401 Trim Router Question - Resolved!*

Today I picked up a Ridgid R2401 trim router I saw on CL. The guy had bought the router/sander combination deal that HD was offering and then decided he had no use for the router and had never even plugged it in. I picked it up for $60.:thumbsup: The only thing missing from the regular package is that it has no bag, which I can live with, and no lifetime warranty, as I'm not the original purchaser.

One of the things I wanted to use this router for is inlay work with an inlay guide. Of course, it turns out that this router won't take a standard Porter Cable insert and therefore won't accept an inlay insert/bushing.

I have some ideas but wanted opinions from you guys in case someone already found a good solution to this. One idea would be to start with a blank piece of Lexan and make a sub-base from scratch. Another might be to take a sub base from a PC 450 router like this http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=27087&filter=router base and drill it for the Ridgid's mounting holes. The PC base is 1/2" bigger in diameter and I don't know if the top is flat. Another possibility: The earlier version of this router, the R2400, did take a standard PC insert and it can be ordered. But I don't know if it fits its newer sibling.

Ideas? I know some of you guys have mentioned that you own this nifty little machine.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It would be easier to drill mounting holes in a PC base than making one from scratch. 












 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

+1 above. Should be an easy fix for a great little router.

Got to thinking though, most of the PC bases are black. For inlay you might want to put a little extra into it and get a clear base for an easier field of view on your work. The LED's really light up the area so it would be a shame to block them out with an opaque base.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

ACP,

The PC base that Rockler sells is clear. I don't know if it has a flat top that would be adaptable to the Ridgid. There's Rockler store nearby so I'll have to see if they have one in stock.

What would be easiest is if the R2400's base would interchange.

<<_.... a great little router._>> I've been eying one of these for a while and when I saw this one n CL I couldn't pass it up. Routing inlays with a midsize router has always been a high-stress exercise for me and I thought a smaller router would help.

C-Man: I agree that starting from scratch would be a last resort. Counter-boring the middle hole would be a PITA.

Bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm finally getting around to reporting on my router sub-base project.

I ordered one of each of the bases I mentioned above. The sub-base to the 2400 fit directly onto the newer 2401 with no modifications. Easy peasy. Problem solved for under $10 including shipping from eReplacementparts.com (Part No. 512688001).

But then I still had that extra Porter Cable sub-base (Part No. 45001). I thought it might be nice to have a larger sub-base on the Ridgid but of course, the mounting holes were spaced wider. 

I used an inlay insert to lock the 2401's base to the P/C's, then used the smaller base as a template to mark the holes in the larger one. I just offset them evenly between the existing holes. Then I drilled the new holes on the DP with a #20 bit (5/32" would work), then counterbored the holes with a 5/16" bit so the screw heads would be recessed.

Problem solved. Now I have two extra sub-bases that will take standard brass inserts for less that $20. 

The first picture shows the trim router with the P/C base installed and the two Ridgid bases beside it (the one that came with the 2401 is far right). The other shows the P/C base and how the holes are spaced.

Bill


----------

